# 4 jewels



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater*

Het Stabat Mater van Pergolesi door Concerto Köln o.l.v. Peter Dijkstra m.m.v. sopraan Johannette Zomer en countertenor Maarten Engeltjes.

Opname 25 maart 2012, Grote Zaal van het Concertgebouw in Amsterdam.

Fantastic!






3 more jewels in comments


----------

